# sos



## canadianchick (29 Sep 2005)

OK so I actually already wrote about this but it was under another form so I am hoping maybe someone here will be able to help me ... I'll start from the very beginning
 I have wanted to join the army for a along time so when i turned 16 I signed the papers and took them in that was in Oct.2004.Then I received a call to go in and do my testing and interview in Feb.2005  So I went in and got that all taken care of, the only problem was that I had been having leg pains about 2 years ago the doc couldn't find anything wrong so she gave me orthopedics to wear, which are an insole for your shoe, the leg pains cleared up but I keep wearing them. When they told me that I couldn't get into the army with them I stopped wearing them and didn't have any pains so I got the Doctor to write a letter saying that I had no physical limitations, but in April I received another letter saying that I couldn't join because I still didn't meet standards. So I didn't get to train last summer and I am afraid that the same thing will happen this summer because I am currently living in France till June ... so my questions are 
A) If I get a french doctor to clear me and I send it back to Canada will that be good enough for them and 
B) if I do get cleared will I have to retake my tests because I took a while ago now 
  Mainly I guess I'm wondering if there is anyway I'd be able to train this summer  ???
  Any info you guys can offer would be helpful I am kind of starting to feel  desperate.  :crybaby:


----------



## MOOO! (29 Sep 2005)

Not sure what the limitations are for you?  If you have medical problems and you state them, sometimes medical recruitment pers flag you.  When you did your testing did you fail to meet the standards?  That plus what you wrote on your sheet might be the reason why they said this.  I have worked in the CFRC and I've seen that happen a few times.  Ask the recruiters what was the specifics, if they cant give it directly they should get you contact info so you can get it yourself.  

Keep your head up and keep on trying.


----------



## geo (29 Sep 2005)

from what I've seen over the years.... a medical certificate from a doctor in France probably won't have much of an influence at the Recruiting centre and with the Medical branch.

When you get back, go to the Recruiting centre, get the specifics about what they turned you down for and ask for a medical review. You may have to get a medical certificate from a Canadian Civilian MD to influence the Medical branch into looking again at your particular case.

Good luck


----------



## kincanucks (29 Sep 2005)

canadianchick said:
			
		

> OK so I actually already wrote about this but it was under another form so I am hoping maybe someone here will be able to help me ... I'll start from the very beginning
> I have wanted to join the army for a along time so when i turned 16 I signed the papers and took them in that was in Oct.2004.Then I received a call to go in and do my testing and interview in Feb.2005   So I went in and got that all taken care of, the only problem was that I had been having leg pains about 2 years ago the doc couldn't find anything wrong so she gave me orthopedics to wear, which are an insole for your shoe, the leg pains cleared up but I keep wearing them. When they told me that I couldn't get into the army with them I stopped wearing them and didn't have any pains so I got the Doctor to write a letter saying that I had no physical limitations, but in April I received another letter saying that I couldn't join because I still didn't meet standards. So I didn't get to train last summer and I am afraid that the same thing will happen this summer because I am currently living in France till June ... so my questions are
> A) If I get a french doctor to clear me and I send it back to Canada will that be good enough for them and
> B) if I do get cleared will I have to retake my tests because I took a while ago now
> ...



Read the letter that you received from the CFRG Med O as it should explain any recourse available to you.  If it just states that you don't meet the Common Enrolment Medical Standards and have a nice life then you may be out of luck.  However, when you get back to Canada go talk to the medical person at the CFRC/D.  The next question is why are you in France and will you be there for longer than 6 months?  As this may cause you further headaches if you ever get the medical issue cleared up.

_If I get a french doctor to clear me and I send it back to Canada will that be good enough for them _ 

That is actually a stupid question.

You may have to provide further documentation to make your file active again but worry about the medical issue first because if you don't clear that up it won't matter how old your file is.  Good luck.


----------



## canadianchick (30 Sep 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> That is actually a stupid question.



you say that this is a stupid question but your signature says that there are no stupid questions just stupid people ... are you trying to tell me something ???

The letter I received from them said that I did not meet the current medical standers because if I was deployed there was a chance that I would not be able to get medical care if I needed it for my orthopedics ... funny thing is that I do not wear them anymore... anyways I did not fail any of my test the only catch was that I wore orthopedics and the recurting officer said that it was no a big deal that if I got the letter from a doctor saying that i didn't have any physical limitations then things should go through ... this is the same officer that told me girls could do "girly push ups" for their fitness test ( I'm sorry but I have more pride then that, and II'mpretty sure they wwouldn't let me even if I wanted to ) anyways I am in France because (and i hate telling people this but) I'm a forgin exchange student, so I will be here till June 22ish. I'm not real sure about the date I return home but it's sometime around then. So if I have to wait till I get back in Canada to figure out this all out what are the chances that I' ll be able to work this summer ...0?  Would it do me any good to try to get in touch with the recurting officer in Canada  ???


----------



## old medic (30 Sep 2005)

The letter will have to be from someone licenced to practice medicine in Canada.


----------



## kincanucks (30 Sep 2005)

I know what my signature states but lets just say it was wrong in that particular instance.

If you are out of the country for than six months at one time then there is an additional security requirement that has to be satisfied before you are eligible to join.

_this is the same officer that told me girls could do "girly push ups" for their fitness test _ 

Yes I am sure that is what he/she said.

_Would it do me any good to try to get in touch with the recurting officer in Canada _ 

Well you are corresponding with one now and I am telling you there is nothing you can do until you are back in Canada.


----------



## canadianchick (1 Oct 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> If you are out of the country for than six months at one time then there is an additional security requirement that has to be satisfied before you are eligible to join.
> 
> What exactly is this additional security requirement ?


----------



## kincanucks (1 Oct 2005)

canadianchick said:
			
		

> kincanucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## canadianchick (1 Oct 2005)

Oh God, an additional security requirement can take over 18 months ... why, why did I ever leave Canada   I'll be done high school by then ... but enough complaining, I know it'll all be worth it


----------



## geo (3 Oct 2005)

well... now that I think about it, people applying for immigration to Canada must have a medical and "those" are done in the country of origin... (France in your case). Possibly, maybe you can check with the Canadian Embassy, Military Attache (?) and see where that gets ya..

Don't know but if you don't try = you won't have a chance of getting any further ahead


----------



## kincanucks (3 Oct 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> well... now that I think about it, people applying for immigration to Canada must have a medical and "those" are done in the country of origin... (France in your case). Possibly, maybe you can check with the Canadian Embassy, Military Attache (?) and see where that gets ya..
> 
> Don't know but if you don't try = you won't have a chance of getting any further ahead



She is a Canadian exchange student studying in France.


----------



## geo (3 Oct 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> She is a Canadian exchange student studying in France.



Well.... yeah.... ever tried to find a Canadian Embassy in Canada 
The fact remains that if the Cdn Gov't has certain "authorized" / recognized facilities that provide medicals based on our standards - then this cdn exchange student "may" be able to get a 2nd opinion that someone in Borden "might" take two minutes to look at....

Small chance - but a chance anyway.


----------



## kincanucks (3 Oct 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> Well.... yeah.... ever tried to find a Canadian Embassy in Canada
> The fact remains that if the Cdn Gov't has certain "authorized" / recognized facilities that provide medicals based on our standards - then this cdn exchange student "may" be able to get a 2nd opinion that someone in Borden "might" take two minutes to look at....
> 
> Small chance - but a chance anyway.



It is no chance.


----------



## geo (3 Oct 2005)

well.... considering your pedigree and where you are posted
will bow to your expertise

Chimo!


----------



## kincanucks (3 Oct 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> well.... considering your pedigree and where you are posted
> will bow to your expertise
> 
> Chimo!



Thank you I appreciate that.  Cheers.


----------



## geo (3 Oct 2005)

BTW... were you hanging round @ NAV Canada in Cornwall last month?
there were an awful lot of you CFRC types hanging around the Pub


----------



## kincanucks (3 Oct 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> BTW... were you hanging round @ NAV Canada in Cornwall last month?
> there were an awful lot of you CFRC types hanging around the Pub



National Recruiters Course and yes.


----------



## geo (4 Oct 2005)

Ah!, thought so.... I was at the ''other'' conference
on the Thus,Fri & Sat...


----------



## kincanucks (4 Oct 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> Ah!, thought so.... I was at the ''other'' conference
> on the Thus,Fri & Sat...



Ah, the most important leadership aspect of the CF.  Cheers.


----------

